# no wep after baselayout update [SOLVED!]

## dhave

Others have mentioned related problems, but since there are so many variables, I thought I'd post my situation, too. 

I use WEP with the ipw2200 driver to connect via wifi on my Thinkpad T43. 

After updating to baselayout-1.12.x, I can no longer connect securely. I can, however, connect if I disable WEP encryption on my router.

When I revert to baselayout-1.11.15-r3, I can connect securely using my WEP key.

I have tried mulitple versions of dhcpcd to no avail. I have not tried other dhcp clients (someone said pump will work; I don't know).

For me the deciding factor seems to be which version of baselayout I use. What I don't know is which component of a baselayout update is provoking the problem.

For now, I'm keeping baselayout-1.11.15-r3 until I have time to troubleshoot this further.

----------

## bunkacid

have you tried using the latest stable baselayout-1.12.6 with wpa_supplicant?

----------

## dhave

 *bunkacid wrote:*   

> have you tried using the latest stable baselayout-1.12.6 with wpa_supplicant?

 

Using wpa instead of wep?

----------

## wynn

 *dhave wrote:*   

>  *bunkacid wrote:*   have you tried using the latest stable baselayout-1.12.6 with wpa_supplicant? 
> 
> Using wpa instead of wep?

 You can use wpa_supplicant with WEP. From /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-0.5.4/wpa_supplicant.conf.example.gz:

```
# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="static-wep-test"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="abcde"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}
```

and there are other examples.

----------

## dhave

Thanks, wynn. My initial test with a very simple wpa_supplicant.conf configured for wep returned this: "Unsupported driver 'ipw2200'".

The docs seem to say that ipw2200 is supported, so I'll have to keep poking around unless you know of a ready solution.

----------

## dhave

Wynn,

I got it now. I had used this command to start wpa_supplicant:

```
wpa_supplicant -D ipw2200 -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Instead, I needed this:

```
wpa_supplicant -D wext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

IOW, I had to change the driver designation from "ipw2200" to "wext". I found this out from this page .

I still need to test with the current stable baselayout (1.12.6), but I'm getting hopeful. I report soon, if my boss will just stay in the next room a little while longer.

----------

## wynn

 *dhave wrote:*   

> I report soon, if my boss will just stay in the next room a little while longer.

 How the other half lives, eh?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dhave

O.K., my boss stayed away. Actually, somebody else kindly distracted him for me.

That's the good news.

The  bad news is that, even using wpa_supplicant to set up a wep connection, I cannot update baselayout beyond 1.11.15-r3 without breaking wifi with wep.

When I revert to baselayout-1.11.15-r3, I can use wep to connect either by entering a wep key using iwconfig or by running wpa_supplicant with a "no wpa" configuration.

That's good to know, I suppose, but it doesn't fix the immediate problem of what's going wrong when I update to baselayout-1.12.6.

----------

## wynn

I don't know of a way to find out what it going on. From what I remember, setting debug (on dhcpcd?) didn't help.

Sorry, that seems to be the end of the road unless Uberlord happens along. Perhaps, rather than waiting for that, you could enter a bug against baselayout 1.12.6

----------

## dhave

 *wynn wrote:*   

> I don't know of a way to find out what it going on. From what I remember, setting debug (on dhcpcd?) didn't help.
> 
> Sorry, that seems to be the end of the road unless Uberlord happens along. Perhaps, rather than waiting for that, you could enter a bug against baselayout 1.12.6

 

Thanks for your counsel. I think I'll submit a bug if I can't find what exactly in the baselayout update is causing the problem.

----------

## UberLord

OK, postup your conf.d/net please. Just mask the wep key if you think you need to.

Remember to strip comments

----------

## wynn

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Sorry, that seems to be the end of the road unless Uberlord happens along

 Uberlord, is it just your name which brings you or have you got a rhyme we can learn when threatened by barrow-wights?

----------

## bunkacid

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *wynn wrote:*   Sorry, that seems to be the end of the road unless Uberlord happens along Uberlord, is it just your name which brings you or have you got a rhyme we can learn when threatened by barrow-wights?

 

I was thinking something similar along those lines.  Pretty eerie how the mere mention of a name has brought his helpful presence.

@Uberlord, I'm really diggin the 3.0.x release of your dhcpcd.  thanks!

----------

## UberLord

I prefer to let the community help each other these days, but if they can't then of course I step in if I think I can help - otherwise I don't.

----------

## UberLord

 *bunkacid wrote:*   

> @Uberlord, I'm really diggin the 3.0.x release of your dhcpcd.  thanks!

 

Glad you like it  :Smile: 

----------

## dhave

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> OK, postup your conf.d/net please. Just mask the wep key if you think you need to.
> 
> Remember to strip comments

 

Umm, I'm using a blank conf.d/net. Is that O.K.?

FWIW, I generally connect by using a little script that does this:

```
ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig essid Mynet key 12345aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa channel 6

dhcpcd eth1
```

And I'm on line... with baselayout <1.12.x, that is.

Or it works with wpa_supplicant set for no-wpa. But still only with baselayout <1.12.x.

Thanks in advance, UL and others.

BTW, I *do* always update my configs when my system tells me to   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

OK. I'm guessing a little bit here. baselayout-1.11 probably didn't check if encryption was required. It also didn't reset the wep keys

baselayout-1.12 does check to see if encryption is needed, and this is probably the error you are seeing. But as you haven't actually posted the error, this is just a guess.

Try the following in /etc/conf.d/net

```
key_Mynet="12345aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"

config_Mynet=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## dhave

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> OK. I'm guessing a little bit here. baselayout-1.11 probably didn't check if encryption was required. It also didn't reset the wep keys
> 
> baselayout-1.12 does check to see if encryption is needed, and this is probably the error you are seeing. But as you haven't actually posted the error, this is just a guess.
> 
> Try the following in /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

That fixed it, UberLord. 

Now if you will Please send me your Swiss bank account Details by PM and I'll make a substantial deposit. You see, my blessed father, God rest his soul, was a paramount chief in our country but was poisoned by Two of his rivals. Before he died, he transferred the entire national reserves to me, his loving son. I am prepared to share this with you, but I will need, please, your full account information so that I can remove this Sum of money from our country. This I would very much like to do, since you have so kindly solved my problem with dhcp.

----------

## UberLord

WOW, that is such a good thing! Here is my account number

1234-5678

----------

## dhave

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> WOW, that is such a good thing! Here is my account number
> 
> 1234-5678

 

O.K., the transfer's done. My bank is in the Caiman Islands, by the way.

Oh, I thought they'd just need the account number, but they asked for the name on the account, too. I told them "UberLord from Blighty." I hope that was right.

Thanks again.

----------

